# manual penn 712z kit



## highbars

any one seen one I bought a kit for a 710z from the fisherman but didn't ask him if he could make one.id like to have one


----------



## highbars

*reply to 712z manual kit*

I messaged Mike on fb to see if he can make them.anyone else interested?


----------



## JD7.62

Count me in depending on price. I need a new bail for mine but cant seem to find one and I dont want to spend $20 when I only spent $30 for the reel. A manual kit for a decent price would be worth it however. PM me the details please.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I would like a manual for a 722z


----------



## EmeraldCoast

If someone would bring the manual kit for the 704, 710, 716, 712 etc... back into production they could have a nice little side job. I've seen the 704 kits made by penn go for as much as 40 bucks on ebay and i'm thinking that all the other kits would go for maybe just as much. just my .02


----------



## highbars

mike sells his 710 kits for 29.99 and they are worth it.he has some 710z reels with manual kits for 79.99. I would buy another in a heartbeat if my phone would let me. Iv got some custom knobs from reel power handles im adding to 2 710 zs and my 706z. im keeping my greenie 706 stock


----------



## Pier#r

I too would be interested HB, if it's not 'too much.'

EC may be onto something ;-)


----------



## REDFISH KING

Does anybody make them for a 720z I would buy one of them.....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

722z??? WHere is this guy at, does anyone have his number? Is he the same guy that makes the manuals for the 302's at GBB&T?


----------



## highbars

mike said the 710 kit will fit a 712 he didn't say about any other models.he sells them for $29.99 free shipping on ebay his number is 386-624-6920 yall may think it s too much but its worth it better than paying $700+ for a Van Staal 100


----------



## highbars

I bought 2 more kits so I have 3 Penn 710z's with custom knobs on them.Im also putting one on a supercaster 240xl.its about the same size and a chromr one on my Stradic 6000 Fh.


----------



## JD7.62

If you want to sell one of those 710s let me know!


----------



## Squidder

I fish 2 manual 710z reels with 706z handles and manual pick-up kits. The kits work great on the 710z but will not work on the 712z. The bail trip lever on the 712z is not a swing style and is different than the 710z. I have put an adapted 704 manual pick-up kit on a 712 reel before. It takes a little work, but it works great. I have 302 kits, discs, 306/710 kits and many other parts. Pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## stvtackett

does mike sell 710 kits or does he sell 306 kits to be adapted to a 710???


----------



## Squidder

*Kits*

They are 306 kits adapted to the 710. If you remember many years ago, Penn sold the manual kits for these reels but they had the pointed tip and were mounted to the bail arm. They were kind of like the old roddy manual kits. I will say that his manual kits fit perfect and works great on the 710. The line retrieval is perfect also. There is not any bunching or uneven spooling. Cheap price to make a 710 a manual.


----------



## stvtackett

yea i remember the factory pum for the 710, i had one some years back. a couple of years ago had a 710 that a friend converted with a carbaloid(sp) roller that was o.k. but still did not like it. squidder the roller i got from you the other day was for a 710 with a 306 manual i converted. this is my second one to do that to. the first one some else liked it more than i and i sold it.. i will post pics tonight of this barn find, have not really cleaned it yet. it is a first gen, black on black with a z speed handle and the 306 pum. this one because black on black will be uncommon so i may keep it, but who knows..:shifty:


----------



## stvtackett

here she is....


----------



## Squidder

Nice one! I had a black on black one a few years ago but had to sell my whole collection to pay medical bills. It's nice to see one again.


----------



## highbars

*reply*



stvtackett said:


> does mike sell 710 kits or does he sell 306 kits to be adapted to a 710???


He said his 406 kits will work on a 710z and a 712z with mods. Pier#r is installing them on my 710zs.I haven't gotten my 712z yet.Ill pm you if we need help.Thanks


----------



## highbars

Steve th ts a sweet looking 710 you have.Dave will post pics of my reels after he finishes them.Hope to meet you at the GSP soon as I recover from these strokes.You'll recognize me by my reels.


----------



## Pier#r

highbars said:


> He said his 406 kits will work on a 710z and a 712z with mods. Pier#r is installing them on my 710zs.I haven't gotten my 712z yet.Ill pm you if we need help.Thanks


That is correct Don.
As the pic attached below shows Squidder's bail kit fits perfectly on the Penn 710 (right), but the 'trip' lever on the Penn 712 (left) is on the reverse side of the bail and the bail stop wont' fit into the slot in the manual kit.


----------



## highbars

Ill call Mike tomorrow and ask him what kind of mods need to be done to mahe it work .Thanks Dave


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

722z does anyone make one for it?


----------



## highbars

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> 722z does anyone make one for it?


That's Mike aka the FisherMan


----------



## highbars

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> 722z does anyone make one for it?


sorry he does not make one specifically for a 722z


----------



## stvtackett

look foward to meeting you hb.. the 306/406 will work on a 712. your going to have to shred the bale to make it work.. as far as a 722, if you can get ahold of kingfshr at emereald coast pier fishing forum or hook up with him at pc pier his name is bobby breth could be wrong on spelling.. anyway if you could picture his and have somebody replicate it it would sale. just let me be first customer..attached is a thread from another forum that has a pic. somebody do this one, it is simple and nice looking..

http://www.stripersonline.com/forum/thread/787310/704-mpu-pum-kits-mitchell


----------



## Pier#r

Just finished the reel modifications for Highbars.

These are a Penn 710 and a US Reel 240X :thumbsup:


----------



## highbars

Looks great David Thanks a bunch I know your gonna luv that yak you got from me.your'e pier buddies are gonna miss you just rememberpost up all the pics in the yak section Yakpounder.


----------

